# Opposition reflex?



## Dexter and Reia’s mom (Feb 20, 2020)

I just started with Dexter on Susan Garrett’s “Crate Games”(which I love) but have a question about using the opposition reflex in phase three. In the video it seems so easy to do a “collar grab” that elicits the opposition reflex. But when Im trying it with Dexter he doesn’t do anything except maybe allow me to pull his head back a bit. I can’t get him revved up, so to speak. When I let him go he does go directly back into his crate for his high value treat, but not with gusto the way I would hope. Will this come with time? I have seen him have that behavior when trying to lunge at cars or other dogs so I believe it’s in there somewhere! I appreciate any advice you have. Her whole program seems amazing but I want to make sure I’m doing it right to make the most of both my time and Dexters! Thank you. 
Kelly


----------

